# Rondell Cross spoke wheel



## newbieguy (Feb 20, 2002)

Does anybody have these wheels on their 330ci? If so, where can I get them. I'm planning to get the wheels this summer. thanks


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

What do they look like? I've never heard of them. :dunno:


----------



## newbieguy (Feb 20, 2002)

*Pic of the wheel*

Here is how it looks like::thumb: :thumb: Awesome looking wheel


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

How much are they? BMW makes one almost exactly like it. Also, if I was to get something of that particular style I'd go for the BBS RS IIs instead, lightweight and strong to boot.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *How much are they? BMW makes one almost exactly like it. *


One of my favorite wheels :thumb:


----------



## newbieguy (Feb 20, 2002)

*Rondell cross spopke*

guys,

I found were they sell this wheel. I looking around the web and turns out that bekkers sells them. The only thing is they are replicas. Not sure how strong replica wheels are. $229 a piece.

What do you guys think about it? They kinda look like BBS LMs.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

It all depends on how the wheels were made; forged, pieced, etc. The fact that they're replicas doesn't really have anything to do with it, so if you can find out how they're made let us know.


----------



## newbieguy (Feb 20, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *It all depends on how the wheels were made; forged, pieced, etc. The fact that they're replicas doesn't really have anything to do with it, so if you can find out how they're made let us know. *


just got off the phone with one of the sales guy from bekkers. The wheels are made from germany and its pieced. I'm planning to buy them next month, I will let everyone know how it turns out. Too bad bekkers don't sell tires with their wheels.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Check with TIRERACK or TheWheelExchange first...I think TireRack carries Rondell wheels as well as replicas. I KNOW for sure TheWheelExchange carries some very nice replicas as well that may look EXACTLY like what you are looking for. They're likely cast aluminum alloys so they're about as structurally sound as OEM wheels.


----------



## newbieguy (Feb 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Check with TIRERACK or TheWheelExchange first...I think TireRack carries Rondell wheels as well as replicas. I KNOW for sure TheWheelExchange carries some very nice replicas as well that may look EXACTLY like what you are looking for. They're likely cast aluminum alloys so they're about as structurally sound as OEM wheels. *


Thanks hack. I did call the wheelexchange as well but they don't carry this particular wheel. I'm going to call tirerack and see if they have them.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Call edgeracing. They are an official distributor of the Rondell wheels. They probably have the best price on that wheel. 17x8 at $178, direct fitment for e46s. The wheel is German TUV approved (Rondell is a German wheel company as well, doing lots of replicas). 

Thank me later.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Forgot to mention...They are most likely cast aluminum. I don't think it's realistic to expect them to be forged for that price. I have a set of Rondells coming my way, and I'll let you know my impressions of them.


----------



## newbieguy (Feb 20, 2002)

*let me know how you make out*



Cal said:


> *Forgot to mention...They are most likely cast aluminum. I don't think it's realistic to expect them to be forged for that price. I have a set of Rondells coming my way, and I'll let you know my impressions of them. *


Cal..

that's really good to know. let me know how you make out with the Rondell wheels. Post some pics when you have time just to see how it looks. I just know that it will look awesome when you put them on. I always like the deep dish look of the wheels on BMW's. I will give them a call first thing Monday.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The HACK:_


LOVE that new .sig pic, Hack! Freakin' great!


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Yeah me too, it’s very dynamic! :thumb: 

What did you use to make it?


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Anyone got pics of the M5 style wheel on an E46?? I saw one somewhere..maybe here or on the .org..can't recall where, but those wheels look fantastic!!


----------



## gundamzaku (Jan 25, 2002)

*rondell cross spoke*

doesn't breyton makes one just like that? they could be found on tirerack.com


----------



## opop (Sep 14, 2002)

*Did anyone get their Rondell wheels in?*

How are they? I am thinking of getting a set. Can someone post some pictures of their setup? Is it better to get them from Bekker or from edgeracing? I heard edgeracing had bad customer support.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

geomax said:


> *Anyone got pics of the M5 style wheel on an E46?? I saw one somewhere..maybe here or on the .org..can't recall where, but those wheels look fantastic!! *


If you go to the thewheelexchange and click on the gallery section, you'll find plenty.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Did anyone get their Rondell wheels in?*



opop said:


> *How are they? I am thinking of getting a set. Can someone post some pictures of their setup? Is it better to get them from Bekker or from edgeracing? I heard edgeracing had bad customer support. *


Yes, I did get a set, but ended up getting rid of them after only a couple of weeks. They were too heavy and quality was just so-so. But worst of all, edgeracing has terrible customer support. I had bad tires shipped with my rims, but they wouldn't do anything about them. All they said was "contact the tire manufacturer".

If you do get those rims, go to Bekkers. However, do consider other brands (like Breytons) which are of much better quality.


----------

